# The Wallkill Valley Rail Trail



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2014)

[FONT=Georgia, serif]*24 Miles of Linear Park from Gardiner to just south of Kingston

Thur Aug 14 2014. What a perfect day to be out. 76 degress for  a high and low humidy. I started in Gardner NY and rode about 16 miles to Rosendale NY. Not many ups and downs but some awesome views for sure.                                                                                                      

*[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










[FONT=Georgia, serif][/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












That train does and tracks is from many years ago.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2014)

Love being this up high up near Rosendale NY.





















 Looking at the Gunks(where I hike)


----------

